# Leaving your mark



## fitzman163 (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone come up with a good way to leave there mark on the pens they have maid? My customers keep telling me I need to put my name, initials, or logo on my work. Any ideas?


----------



## rincewind03060 (May 27, 2008)

The only place I can think of that would be unobtrusive on a ballpoint would be the transmission. I suppose you could etch it.

When you work out the kinks, post a tutorial.


----------



## eskimo (May 27, 2008)

If you look at the pens made by Chris Higdon, he has his logo engraved into the pen above the clip.


----------



## turned_for_good (May 27, 2008)

I once saw a guy who used transfer punches to stamp his initials into the pen right below the clip.  It looked pretty sharp, but I don't think it would work for everyone.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 27, 2008)

Here's a link to Chris Higdon's pen with engraved logo. http://www.penturners.org/oldalbums/chigdon/Black Palm Emporer 1.jpg


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (May 27, 2008)

You could get a micro stamp ( http://www.microstampusa.com/ ) and stamp the clip.


----------



## badger (May 27, 2008)

What about a custom wood burning stamp?  Since most of our pens are wood, this could work. It's something I've thought of, but haven't followed up on.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 20, 2008)

I looked at the microstamp site. not sure i woudl want anything that requires hammering on the pen. But the ear post tool looked like a workable idea. basically a fancy pair of pliers that makes the impression. I have also thought about the wood burning stamps. i've had the idea for my logo for years but never actually done anything with it.


----------



## ericw95 (Jun 20, 2008)

One of the guys from CSUSA (maybe Mark?) writes his name/date/wood using a woodburning pen with a fine tip on the finished pen and then puts the clip over it.  His name escapes me but I saw him do a demo at the woodworkers show in St. Paul a year and a half ago.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 23, 2008)

Using the microstamp, what if you put your logo on the clip.  That is the usual standard marking site on a lot of commercial pens.

With a logo mark, we could possibly increase the collectibility of our pens.  I know I've had a number of people ask about marks on some of my game calls..


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 23, 2008)

I wouldn't want a pen with the makers mark on it. A fine pen is a personal thing.
Other items are different. I make and sell duck and game calls. Almost can't give away unsigned calls. I get mine laser engraved with my signature. More are sold to collectors than just those who use them to hunt.


----------



## Aderhammer (Jul 8, 2008)

what about acid etching?


----------

